# Sharking help!!



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm heading down to PCB in two weeks and
Wanting to do some surf fishing for sharks. Nothing big 4 to 5 foot would be fine.
I have a couple of questions

1. What type of bait should I use?
2. Where's a good place? I'm thinking about over by st. Andrews?
3. How's the Cobia bite? I'm going out with captain Snapp. Sounds like a great captain.

I will using a penn fierce 6000 with a 7ft big water ugly stik. The combination is sick!! 
Any help will be great! Thanks guys!


----------



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

An fish that is bloody will work. Some examples are ladyfish, bluefish, jacks, bonita, spanish mackerel. 

I'm not sure about a Panama city area, I'm from the Destin area. 

As far as the cobia bite, Its kind of lulling right now, but hopefully it will pick up soon.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Use a steel leader at least as long as the shark you might catch, multiple hooks, I use two, and big bait, I like big mullet, hook thru the head, and one thru the gut, then a big long slice thru the mullet, drop it over and wait.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I have another question. How does the leader work as in a steel leader with mono line? I'm confused


----------



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

Tie a swivel to your main line and then haywire twist your wire leader to said swivel. 

For leader I like 6 feet of steel leader then 6 feet of 300 lb mono. For the business end use a 10/0 or 12/0 circle hook


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys, but I no don't want to shark fish. I went out yesterday with a guide to light tackle some kings on his 19ft skiff. Let's just say It took me an hour to reel in a "mystery fish" wich turned out to be a 6ft black tip! I caught it on 20lb mono! So no more Sharking for me! They don't really put up a good fight


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

It took an hour to reel in and it wasn't a good fight? Blacktip is one of the smaller species of shark, so look forward to a better fight when you hook up with an 8 foot bull shark


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

aquatic argobull said:


> It took an hour to reel in and it wasn't a good fight? Blacktip is one of the smaller species of shark, so look forward to a better fight when you hook up with an 8 foot bull shark


We got it to the surface 5 times before we got it to the boat. It didn't give a run the entire time it just swam normally. It was a bad entrance to shark fishing to me. I finally tighten the drag and popped the line. Ill send you a picture if you give me your email. I can't post pictures on here.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Dragsmoker said:


> We got it to the surface 5 times before we got it to the boat. It didn't give a run the entire time it just swam normally. It was a bad entrance to shark fishing to me. I finally tighten the drag and popped the line. Ill send you a picture if you give me your email. I can't post pictures on here.



Is a 6' balcktip good eatin' size? I'd love to get in to something like that.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not sure, bit I do know the bigger the fish is the less tastier it gets. If so you will have to bleed it or the meat will be bad. Blacktips usually range from 5 to 6 feet. There are some shark fishermen on here, hopefully they'll see the post.


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

Do it from the shoreline. To me they put up a better fight that way.


----------

